# Continental Refinery (In Liquidation) - Complete Gold And Si



## justinhcase (Mar 5, 2015)

http://international.go-dove.com/en/event-19242/Online-Auction-of-Gold-and-Silvery-Refinery-in-Germiston-South-Africa/lots
Any one in South Africa?


----------



## 4metals (Mar 5, 2015)

That system is a phenomenal system. It uses solvent extraction to deliver 5 nines gold. It has all of the reaction vessels and an atomizer and induction melt furnaces, even a calciner if you are reducing PGM salts. 

I know someone who went to inspect it. He said the bid price will drop because they didn't pack it well so it looks like someone tossed it all in there.


----------

